# Diabetes Annual Professional Conference



## Bartmanblues (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever been to this event in the past?

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Annual-Professional-Conference-2011/

I was thinking it sounds interesting, though maybe not if it's professionals only. Maybe a tad pricey too.

If you have been, how was it? Worth going for all 3 days? As a user, would I be of any use to anyone there?


----------

